# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Οδηγίες για την Ενότητα Διατροφή -  Διατροφές Μελών

## Polyneikos

Εγκαινιάζεται το subforum *Διατροφές Μελών*,όπου διαχωρίζεται από την Ενότητα *Διατροφή* , εκεί θα δίνονται πιο γενικές πληροφορίες και συμβουλές για διατροφή, εδώ θα μπορούν τα μελη να βαζουν τα πλάνα διατροφών τους προκειμένουν να ανταλλάξουν πληροφορίες,να παρουν συμβουλές καθώς και να έχουν μια καταγραφή της προόδου τους.

*Οδηγίες- Χρήσιμες Συμβουλές 
**
Α.* Τα μέλη , είτε είναι νέα στο forum είτε είναι αρχαριοι σε θεματα διατροφής ,προτείνεται να διαβάσουν κάποια βασικα (sticky) τόπικς της Ενότητας Διατροφής τα οποια κατευθυνουν επαρκώς  και τον πιο αρχάριο έτσι ώστε να φτιάξει τουλαχιστον έναν σκελετο διατροφής και να πάρει μια ιδέα στο τί γινεται και για ποιον λόγο.




> *Υπολογισμός θερμιδών καυσης και θερμιδών λήψης :* Προγραμμα Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων 
> 
> *Ποσοστα υδατανθρακων-πρωτεινης-λιπαρων: * Διατροφη για αρχαριους και οχι μονο... 
> 
> *Σελίδες για αναλυση θερμιδων και αναλογιων τροφων:* Food Nutrient Database


*Β.* Τοπικς διατροφών με τίτλο τύπου *Ηi, Hello, Sos , Νεος στο φόρουμ,Βοηθατε με* ,  δεν είναι αποδεκτοί και γενικά δεν ωθουν τα μελη να διαβασουν το τοπικ αλλά να το προσπερασουν.
Αν θελετε κατι να σας χαρακτηριζει  και να ταυτοποιεί το τόπικ σας μπορείτε να βαλετε το όνομα σας μπροστα στον τίτλο, π.χ. *Polyneikos Διατροφή Όγκου.

Γ. Προς τους αρχαριους-νεα μελη :
*Μην περιμενετε να ασχοληθει καποιος τόσο προσωπικα μαζί σας έτσι ώστε να ζητατε μια εξολοκληρου διατροφή,προπονηση,συμπληρώματα  κτλ.
Κανείς δεν προσφέρει την βοήθεια του επι πληρωμή για να μοχθήσει να σας βγαλει ενα πληρες πρόγραμμα, ούτε υπάρχουν συρταρια εδώ μεσα να τραβαμε ετοιμα πλάνα για την κάθε περιπτωση.
Όσο περισσότερο έχει ασχοληθεί καποιος με την προσωπική του περίπτωση και παραθετει ένα όσο το δυνατόν  έτοιμο πλάνο , τόσες περισσότερες πιθανότητες θα εχει να λαβει απαντήσεις.
Γενικά εκεινος που αποζητα μασημένη τροφή,ποτέ δεν θα μάθει αυτά που πρέπει με ετοιματζίδικα προγράμματα , πιθανόν να μην φτασει τους στόχους του (κανένας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον αλλον - οι ανάγκες διαφέρουν ) και κυριώς ποτε δεν θα ασχοληθούν μαζί του.

*Δ.* Αν καποιος κανει καποια αλλαγή στην διατροφή του ή εχει να μπει 2 μηνες,δεν είναι λόγος να ανοιχτεί νεο τόπικ διατροφής, συνεχίζει το ήδη υπάρχων.


*Ε.* Είναι προτιμότερο – και πιο αποδεκτό κυρίως – να επαναφέρετε ένα τόπικ που προυπαρχει στην Ενότητα Διατροφή, π.χ. _Βρωμη,Μελι,Γαλα_, παρα να αποπειραθείτε να ανοίξετε νέο τόπικ όταν έχετε μια απορια. 
*Στους μονους που θα τραβήξετε την προσοχή είναι στους διαχειριστες* που θα σας κλειδώσουν το τόπικ, στην καλύτερη των περιπτωσεων να το συγχωνευσουν με τα ήδη προϋπάρχοντα.
Χρησιμοποιείτε την *Αναζήτηση* για αυτόν τον σκοπό ή το *Διατροφικο Ευρετηριο Θεματων*.
Θα σας βοηθησουν εξίσου.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

*Τοp Rated Topics


Υπολογισμός Θερμίδων-Μακροσυστατικών


Προγραμμα Υπολογισμου BMR και θερμιδων

**
Ποσες θερμιδες χρειαζομαι για ογκο/γραμμωση/συντηρηση;
**

Γεύμα πριν την προπόνηση (Προ προπονητικό)


Γεύμα μετά τη προπόνηση (Μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα)**
**

**Lyle Mcdonald's Ultimate Diet 2.0


IIFYM - If It Fits Your Macros (Αν ταιριαζει στα μακροσυστατικα σας...)


Top10 μύθοι για το μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα


Intermittent fasting (IF)/ LeanGains Diet**


Ποση πρωτεινη χρειαζομαι την ημερα;


Πόσα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης ανα γεύμα?


Γινεται να χτισεις μυες ενω κανεις υποθερμιδικη διετα?

**
Η περισσια πρωτεινης στο σωμα...


Νηστεία και διατροφή


Περιορισμος Ορεξης - Καταπολέμηση πείνας


Συχνότητα Cheat Meals


Είναι ο άνθρωπος (human) σαρκοφάγο ζώο;
*

----------

